# Pixel Fixer?



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought a brand new Samsung Syncmaster 22" for around £220

1 pixel is damaged, tried massaging i. Still 'dead'

heard abotu a possible fixer, any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try these
http://www.widowpc.com/members/fix_dead_pixels.zip
http://www.psp-vault.com/Article168.psp
http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

You can't fix dead pixels, only stuck ones.


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

i dont knwo if its dead or stuck


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Is it always black or is it always one color?


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

always one colour. and them fixers' didnt work


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Peagreen said:


> always one colour. and them fixers' didnt work



How long did you run them? I usually run Pixel Fixer overnight.


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

20 minutes, someone suggested that,

over night?
usually work for you?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Peagreen said:


> 20 minutes, someone suggested that,
> 
> over night?
> usually work for you?


More than half the time it does, just depends on what happened to the pixel.


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

so what program/app should i use and how long for and success rate?

thanks guys..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this one http://www.majorgeeks.com/Dans_Dead_Pixel_Fixer_d5571.html

Let it run 1 hour if it's still stuck run it again for 8 hours gently massage the area of the screen every once in awhile while it's running.

Sometimes you can fix them sometimes you can't.


----------

